# Question about transporting fish



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

The ODNR website says: "It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another." But I have heard from a game warden and many others that that rule only applies to public bodies of water and that private ponds are exempt. Can someone straighten me out? I am emailing them as well but I've found them to be pretty slow sometimes.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

if you'd been keeping up on this thread,you wouldn't have to ask
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=125336


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry, should have searched a little harder. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeti, check out my post on the first page of misfit's link.


----------

